# Sticky  Exotic Veterinarian List & Info



## AMJ087

Here you will find a list of vets recommended by our members. 

To keep things organized please PM a moderator or admin with the following info to get your vet listed.


Hospital Name
Vet used if you use a specific vet
Address
Phone
Website if any
E-mail if any

Please send us new information or changes to the vets already on the list to keep this list up-to-date.



*United States * 


________________________________________
*Alabama * 

________________________________________
*Alaska * 

North Star Animal Hospital 
840 South Cobb Street 
Palmer, AK 99645-6912
(907) 746-7387
_*_____________________________________
Arizona 

______________________________________
Arkansas 

______________________________________
California * 


Petcare Veterinary Clinic
Drs. Sandra McRoberts, Laura Rensink
1014 Douglas Blvd.
Roseville, CA 95678 
(916) 791-9599

----------------------------------------

Bradshaw Veterinary Clinic
David Petrunich
9609 Bradshaw Rd.
Elk Grove, CA 95624
(916) 685-2494
http://www.bradshawvet.com/vets/petrunich.htm
Info @ BradshawVet.com

----------------------------------------

Dr. Thomas Reed
Albany VCA
1550 Solano Avenue
Albany, CA 94707
Telephone: 510-526-2053
Fax: 510-526-2142

________________________________________
*Colorado* 


The Animal Doctor
Bill Guerrera
1705 W 10th Ave
Broomfield, CO 80020 
303-466-8888
theanimaldoctor.org

----------------------------------------

Raintree Animal Hospital
Dr. Howard Robinson
2335 S Shields St
Fort Collins, CO 80526
(970)482 - 1987
http://www.raintreepets.com


________________________________________
*Connecticut
*
Noank-Mystic Veterinary Hospital
Dr. Christopher Otka, DVM, Rph
2 Elm Street, Rt 215
Noank CT 06340
(860) 536-6656

----------------------------------------

Kensington Bird and Animal Hospital 
Dr. Jaclyn Luckstone 
977 Farminton Ave 
Kensington, CT 06037 
USA 
Phone: 860-828-7736 
Fax: 860-829-0594 
http://www.kbahonline.vetsuite.com/Templates/GridCritters.aspx

----------------------------------------

Davis Companion Animal Hospital
Dr.Davis
127 Main St N, Woodbury, CT‎
(203) 263-8866 

----------------------------------------

Bolton Veterinary Hospital (After Hours it is East Of the River Veterinary Emergency Clinic)
Dr. Zyra (surgeries) and Dr. Anderson (others see rats as well)
222 Boston Turnpike
Bolton, Connecticut 06043 United States
Phone : (860)646-6134
Fax : (860)643-0418
Alt : (860)456-4298
http://www.boltonvet.com/site/view/166287_Home.pml
Email : [email protected]
__________________________________________
*Delaware 

______________________________________
Florida * 


VCA North Springs Animal Hospital 
Dr. Vanessa Pisano love
9134 Wiles Rd., Coral Springs, FL 33067
http://www.vcanorthsprings.com/
(954)344-8282

----------------------------------------

Broward Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital
Dr. Susan A. Kelleher
611 NW 31st Ave., Pompano Beach, FL 33069
(954)968-7171
http://www.exoticanimalcare.com

----------------------------------------

Dr. Don Swerida, D.V.M. Ashton Animal Clinic
MOBILE VETERINARY SERVICE
342 S Tamiami Tr. Ste. 107, 
Nokomis Fl 34275
5660 Ashton Road, Sarasota, FL 34233
(941)480-9707
Emergency Pager (941)569-0700

----------------------------------------

South Seminole Animal Hospital
Dr. McKinniss
102 Oxford Rd, Fern Park, FL 32730
Hours: Monday-Friday 8-12
(407)831-5205

________________________________________
*Georgia * 

Riverview Veterinary Hospital
(770) 956-8004
3288 Cobb Pkwy
Atlanta, GA 30339
________________________________________
*Hawaii 

____________________________________
Idaho 

____________________________________
Illinois * 


The Animal Doctor 
Dr. Shannon Long 
600 Industrial Drive, Unit L
Cary, Illinois 60013 
(847) 516-8190
http://theanimaldoctor.net/
questions @ theanimaldoctor.net

----------------------------------------

The Animal House
2752 W Lawrence Ave
Chicago, IL 60625
(773) 878-8002
http://animalhouseofchicago.com/

----------------------------------------

Jewell Animal Hospital
4501 North Lincoln Avenue at Sunnyside 
Chicago, IL 60625
(773) 271-1901

________________________________________
*Indiana * 


Tippecanoe Animal Hospital 
Dr. Julia Becker 
3818 State Road 38 E
Lafayette, IN 47905
(765) 447-5088
----------------------------------------

Hollis Animal Clinic
Dr. Hollis
2842 Charlestown Rd.
New Albany, IN 
(812) 949-2256

________________________________________
*Iowa 

_____________________________________
Kansas * 

Olathe Animal Hospital 
13800 West 135th Street
Olathe, Kansas 66062
(913) 764-1415 
http://olatheanimalhospital.com/
info @ olatheanimalhospital.com

----------------------------------------

University Bird & Small Animal Clinic
2619 sw 17th St
Topeka, KS 66604
785-233-3185

________________________________________
*Kentucky * 

Pennyroyal Small and Exotic Animal Hospital
Dr Bianca Zaffarano, Dr Jennifer Walker 
247 Regency Circle
Lexington, KY. 40503
(859) 312-8559
http://www.pennyroyalvet.com/
info @ pennyroyalvet.com

----------------------------------------

Shively Animal Clinic & Hospital
2401 Dixie Highway
Louisville, KY 40216
Phone Number: 502-778-8317 
Fax Number: 502-778-3682

________________________________________
*Louisiana * 

All Pets Hospital
Dr. Frederick McMullan 
8660 Perkins Rd.
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
(225) 767-2462
http://allpetshospital.com/
________________________________________
*Maine* 

River Road Veterinary Hospital
Dr. Katherine Carter
210 River Road
Orrington, ME 04474 
(207)825-2105
http://www.vetgateusa.com/main.cfm?vid=550

----------------------------------------

Animal Hospital Of South Gorham
Dr. Thomas Niedermeyer
Dr. Linda Mulski
47 County Road
Gorham Maine 04038
(207) 839-8158
http://www.southgorhamvets.com

________________________________________
*Maryland * 

Chadwell Animal Hospital
3004 Emmorton Rd.
Abingdon, MD 21009
(443) 512-8338
http://www.chadwellanimalhospital.com/

----------------------------------------

Eastern Animal Hospital
6404 Eastern Ave. 
Baltimore, MD 21224
(410) 633-8808
http://www.easternanimalhospital....ector.aspx

________________________________________
*Massachusetts * 

Mr. G Mertz VMD
(781) 251-9131
500 Columbian St. 
South Weymouth, MA 02190


Holliston Animal Hospital
Dr. Rodney Poling
13 Exchange Street
Holliston, MA 01746
508-429-8899

*________________________________________
Michigan* 

Ark Veterinary Clinic 
45559 Mound Road
Utica, MI 48317
(586)731-1430
[email protected]

----------------------------------------

Milwood Animal Clinic
Alissa M. Smitley, DVM
5942 Lovers Lane. Portage, MI. 49002
(269)342-9865
http://www.milwoodanimalclinic.com/


________________________________________
*Minnesota 

______________________________________
Mississippi 

______________________________________
Missouri 

______________________________________
Montana * 

________________________________________
*Nebraska * 

Wachal Pet Health Center
207 Capitol Beach Blvd. #10
Linclon, NE 68528
(402) 477-7877
http://www.wachalpet.com/
________________________________________
*Nevada * 

Quail Ridge Animal Hospital
937 Mica Drive #18
Carson City, NV 89705
Phone: 775-267-4888
email: [email protected]

________________________________________
*New Hampshire * 

Northside Animal Hospital
Dr. Winifred Krogman
574 Arah Rd
Hooksett, NH 03106
(603) 622-5299
http://www.northsideanimalhospital.com/
574nah @ verizon.net

----------------------------------------

Weare Animal Hospital 
Dr. Michael Dutton
91 North Stark Highway
Weare NH 03281
(603) 529-4999
http://www.weareanimalhospital.com

----------------------------------------

Fisherville Animal Hospital 
Dr. George Messenger
108 Fisherville Road
Concord NH 03303
(603) 229-0674
http://www.fishervilleanimalhospital.com

----------------------------------------

Veterinary Emergency Center
55 Carl Drive
Manchester, NH 03103
(603) 666-6677
http://www.vecmnh.com/
________________________________________
*New Jersey * 

Red Bank Vet Hospital
Dr Cyndi Brown
197 Hence Avenue 
Tinton Falls, NJ
(732) 747-3636
http://www.rbvh.net/
________________________________________
*New Mexico * 

________________________________________
*New York * 

Fairport Animal Hospital
117 N. Main Street
Fairport NY 14450
(585)388-1070


----------------------------------------

Malta Animal Hospital
604 Route 67
Malta, NY 12020
(518) 885-2550
http://www.maltavet.com/
info @ maltavet.com

----------------------------------------

Mobile Veterinary Clinic of Auburn, NY 
Iris Linda Goldfarb, MA, MPH, DVM
5636 South St. Route 34
Auburn, NY 13021
(315) 252-9085

----------------------------------------

Southern Tier Animal Hospital (formerly Valley Animal Hospital)
Dr. Whittner
205 Front St
Vestal, NY 13850
(607) 754-7165

----------------------------------------

Vestal Animal Hospital
Dr. Tracy Durham
2316 Vestal Parkway East
Vestal, NY 13850
(607) 754-3933
http://www.vestalvet.com/

----------------------------------------

Quality Veterinary Care 
work
167 Meacham Ave
Elmont, NY 11003-2634
(516) 616-4738
(Long Island)
________________________________________
*North Carolina 

*Hospital Name: Griffin Exotics - Avian & Exotic Veterinary Hospital
Vet used if you use a specific vet: Dr. Chris Griffin or Dr. Carrie Edgerton
Address: 2100 Lane Street, Kannapolis, NC 28083
Phone: (704) 932-8111
Website: http://www.griffinexotics.com
E-mail: [email protected]*

________________________________________
North Dakota 

________________________________________
Ohio 

________________________________________
Oklahoma * 

________________________________________
*Oregon 

________________________________________
Pennsylvania* 

Creekside Animal Hospital
Dr Lynn D'Alessandro
Junction of Route 309 and 29
Noxen, PA 18636
(570) 298-0800

----------------------------------------

Glenolden Animal Hospital 
Dr. Scott Gellman 
405 MacDade Blvd
Glenolden PA 19036
(610) 237-6120
http://www.glenoldenanimalhospital.com/

----------------------------------------

Dr. Gloria Goodman
3000 Concord RD
Aston, PA 19014 
(610)494-2811

----------------------------------------

Northview Animal Hospital
223 Siebert Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15237
Phone 412-364-5353
Fax 412 364-5374
________________________________________
*Rhode Island 

______________________________________
South Carolina* 

Elam Animal Hospital
Dr. Emily Hoppmann
3327 Forest Dr
Columbia, SC 29204
803-738-1515
http://www.elamanimalhospital.com/
[email protected]

________________________________________
*South Dakota 
*
________________________________________
*Tennessee * 

In Knoxville/Karns Tennessee 
Dr. Sarah Bendorf @ Butler Animal Clinic 
7545 Oak Ridge Hwy.
phone (865)531-7311.

________________________________________
*Texas*

Castle West Animal Hospital
Dr. McGehee 
11105 West Avenue
San Antonio TX 78213 
(210) 344-8259

___________________________________________
*Utah 

________________________________________
Vermont 

________________________________________
Virginia * 

Blue Ridge Veterinary Associates
120 East Cornwell Lane
Purcellville, VA 20132
(504) 338-7387
http://www.blueridgevets.com
____________________________________________
*Washington 

________________________________________
West Virginia 


________________________________________
Wisconsin * 

Small Animal Hospital
2340 N Newhall St
Milwaukee, WI 53211
(414) 276-0701

Healthy Pet Vet Clinic
healthypetvetclinic.com
2801 E Washington Ave, Madison, WI 53704
(608 ) 294-9494

_______________________________
*Wyoming
*

Animal Medical Center of Wyoming
Dr. Rebecca Vincent
2330 44th St SW Wyoming, MI 49519-4263
(616) 531-7387
http://www.amcwyoming.com/

----------------------------------------

Oakview Veterinary Medical Center
2110 Jay-Mar Rd
Plover WI
715-344-6311
Dr Scott
________________________________________
* Canada * 

Greenwood Park Animal Hospital
Dr. Samantha Munn
1041 Gerrard Street East, Toronto, Ontario, M4M 1Z6
(416) 778-6666
http://www.drmunn.ca/
info @ drmunn.ca

----------------------------------------

Downtown Veterinary Hospital
154 Tuscarora Street
Windsor, ON N9A 3L4
(519) 258-9963

----------------------------------------

Brack Animal Hospital
2621 Howard Avenue
Windsor, ON N8X 3W7
(519) 966-1020

----------------------------------------

Pine Valley Animal Hospital
Dr Larry Yelen
London ON. Canada
1830 Wharncliffe Road South
(519) 649-2375

----------------------------------------

Eagle Ridge Animal and Bird Hospital
Dr. Hugh Upjohn - the small animal/exotics specialist
2599 Runnel Drive
Coquitlam, BC V3E 1S3
Phone: (604) 464-3343 Fax: (604) 464-1793
www.eranimalhosptial.com

----------------------------------------

Tri-Lake Animal Hospital
10564 Powley Crt
Winfield, BC V4V 1V5
(250) 766-3236

----------------------------------------

________________________________________
*UK * 

Pentland Veterinary Clinc
5 Riccarton Mains Rd
Currie
Midlothian
EH14 5PX
0131 451 5111
http://www.any-uk-vet.co.uk/nind/

----------------------------------------

Burghley Veterinary Centre
Sarah Pellett
St Leonards St
Stamford
Lincolnshire
PE9 2XA
01780 762109
http://www.burghleyvets.co.uk

----------------------------------------

Ashleigh Veterinary Practice
221 Upper Chorlton Road Manchester
M16 0DE
Tel 0161 881 6868
email: [email protected]
website: www.vets4exotics.com
Mr AP Raftery

----------------------------------------

Toll Barn Veterinary Centre
Heath Road
North Walsham
Norwich
NR28 0JB


01692 407126


http://www.tollbarnvets.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/tollbarnvet/


[email protected]



*Australia * 

Mayfair Veterinary Clinic
James Harris
2 Russell Cres
Sandy Bay, TAS 7005
(03) 6224 4244

----------------------------------------

Hobart Animal Hospital
Lee Coyne
198 Murray St
Hobart, TAS 7000
(03) 6234 8111
http://www.hobartanimalhospital.com.au

----------------------------------------

Balacatta Veterinary Hospital
59 Erindale Road
Balcatta WA
(08) 9345 4644
http://www.balcattavet.com.au
----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------

Cottesloe Animal Hospital
597 Stirling Highway
Cottesloe WA 6011
(08) 9384 1877
http://www.cottesloevet.com.au/home/

----------------------------------------

Dr Elizabeth-Jo Vickeridge 
508 Marmion Street
Booragoon 6154
(08) 9330 2321
Mon-Fri, 8.00am - 5.30pm, Sun, 8.00 - 2pm

----------------------------------------

10 Madeley St 
Landsdale (Gnangara) - 9302 5284
(08) 9302 5284
----------------------------------------

Morely Vet Centre
Dr Gill Mc Donald
Dr Melissa Jay
20 Rudloc St
Morely WA 6062
(08) 9275 3000

----------------------------------------

Subiaco Vet Clinic
107 Railway Rd
Subiaco 6008
9381 2291


----------

